
Misinterpreting Copyright–A Series of Errors - jordigh
https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/misinterpreting-copyright.html
======
jordigh
It's interesting how the FCC has been trying since 2001 to ban free software
on radio devices. rms predicted that these bans would be extended to other
devices. I don't think we have anything quite like it yet, do we?

Maybe it's confirmation bias, but he always seems like a Cassandra to me. What
sort of paranoid and widely ridiculed predictions has he made that turned out
to be completely wrong?

